# AppleTV et nouveau Mac



## Miju (12 Avril 2008)

Salut à tous,

Je tourne actuellement, à la maison, avec un Imac et l'appleTV. Bien entendu, tous mes fichiers média sont à la fois sur le mac et l'appleTV, pas de streaming.

D'ici quelques temps, mon Imac va passer sur mon lieu de travail et je compte me prendre un Macbook, pour la maison.

Voilà ma question:

Lorsque l'apple TV et mon Macbook vont se connecter entre eux pour la première fois, est-ce que le contenu de mon appleTV va se synchroniser avec mon Macbook, dans le sens AppleTV vers Macbook.

Cette question est simple. C'est pour savoir si tout mes fichiers média (contenu dans l'appleTV) se retrouverons sur mon Macbook par simple synchronisation.


----------



## radar (14 Avril 2008)

Je n'ai jamais essayé, mais je ne pense pas qu'ils vont être recopiés sur le macbook.


----------



## patricepnc (14 Avril 2008)

Je crois que tu peux rappatrier tout ce qui n'est pas contenu en HD de lapple TV vers la macbook, mais je n'ai jamais essaye


----------



## radar (15 Avril 2008)

Je pense que ça ne se fera pas tout seul, mais tu peux en récupérer le contenu si t'as installé ssh via la méthode du patchstick.


----------



## Miju (15 Avril 2008)

Ok, merci pour vos réponses.

C'est bien dommage, car ça m'aurait bien facilité la tâche


----------

